# Strobing LED Brake Lights



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I just replaced my brake light bulbs with LED lights. BUT when I hit the brake they pulse/strobe 3 times very fast THEN go to super bright mode. I love them. Well worth the few dollars.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I just replaced my brake light bulbs with LED lights. BUT when I hit the brake they pulse/strobe 3 times very fast THEN go to super bright mode. I love them. Well worth the few dollars.


Sweet post a link to where you found them... Love to look Into a set...


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

These are the ones I bought: https://amzn.to/37UxrfE
They are bright as a bastard too
Thinking of buying an extra just in case
These work in most but not all cars - so make sure they match the bulb numbers
I love them in my Nissan
https://amzn.to/37UxrfE


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

These are great in fog but in general people drive towards bright lights. Once they look at them they get distracted; that’s why people hit cop cars with lights on. You look where you want to go, people can’t help that.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

_From 2006 to 2010, the Department of Transportation (DOT) studied and published a series of reports on the *effectiveness* of a *flashing* third *brake light* showing that a *flashing brake light* improved the reaction time of the driver in a trailing vehicle by almost 50%.

https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/task20120report.pdf_


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> These are great in fog but in general people drive towards bright lights. Once they look at them they get distracted; that's why people hit cop cars with lights on. You look where you want to go, people can't help that.


As long as they're Insured... We are all good... I promise I'd be going to the hospital and getting paid when it's all done and said... Besides what better way to renew your Rideshare car without being penalized for the excessive mileage... Bahahaha Hit me bytches...but you best Total this thing ..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> These are great in fog but in general people drive towards bright lights. Once they look at them they get distracted; that's why people hit cop cars with lights on. You look where you want to go, people can't help that.


Then according to that theory shutting your lights off makes you safer?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Couldn't leave it at that so I replaced all the Interior bulbs with LEDs as well it's like Daytime in the car when u open the door now...

20 bulbs for $19 bux, each bulb has 24 LEDs wow they bright!!!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BKSXY5N/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

theMezz said:


> I just replaced my brake light bulbs with LED lights. BUT when I hit the brake they pulse/strobe 3 times very fast THEN go to super bright mode. I love them. Well worth the few dollars.


I FIND STROBING BRAKE LIGHTS & 18 WHEELERS WITH FLASHING LIGHTS WITH NO OVERSIZED LOAD AGGRAVATING AS HELL !



Dekero said:


> Couldn't leave it at that so I replaced all the Interior bulbs with LEDs as well it's like Daytime in the car when u open the door now...
> 
> 20 bulbs for $19 bux, each bulb has 24 LEDs wow they bright!!!
> 
> ...


I DISABLE INTERRIOR LIGHTS TO HIDE SEAT STAINS.


----------



## Pickov Andropov (Sep 26, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I just replaced my brake light bulbs with LED lights. BUT when I hit the brake they pulse/strobe 3 times very fast THEN go to super bright mode. I love them. Well worth the few dollars.


Hate those people with a passion. Hope you are not in my market.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Then according to that theory shutting your lights off makes you safer?


It's not a theory and no, that was not part of the theory. People aren't distracted by normalized things, I'm saying something different can distract people. It's the same principle as lookiloos staring at the person on the side of the road and almost causing an accident themselves.
Yes it might benefit reaction time of those individuals that stop but there will be individuals distracted by it as well. Those are the individuals that pose risk, not the ones stopping.

Who else wants to explain why people drive towards cop cars with flashing lights on the side of the road? How about a study that compares the above during daytime and nighttime? Anybody?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Couldn't leave it at that so I replaced all the Interior bulbs with LEDs as well it's like Daytime in the car when u open the door now...
> 
> 20 bulbs for $19 bux, each bulb has 24 LEDs wow they bright!!!
> 
> ...


I almost bought those too.. but doesn't it would show all the dirt in my car !
I found a video of how to replace my inside lights with them...
Maybe I will try that next


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I almost bought those too.. but doesn't it would show all the dirt in my car !
> I found a video of how to replace my inside lights with them...
> Maybe I will try that next


They really look clean ..here is a pic in pure darkness out... They so damn bright!!!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> These are great in fog but in general people drive towards bright lights. Once they look at them they get distracted; that's why people hit cop cars with lights on. You look where you want to go, people can't help that.


All true...except the part where you say people can't help that. They can with proper training, and they should.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

theMezz said:


> These are the ones I bought: https://amzn.to/37UxrfE
> They are bright as a bastard too
> Thinking of buying an extra just in case
> These work in most but not all cars - so make sure they match the bulb numbers
> ...


High-quality flame-******ant base? Hmm....


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I just replaced my brake light bulbs with LED lights. BUT when I hit the brake they pulse/strobe 3 times very fast THEN go to super bright mode. I love them. Well worth the few dollars.


No thanks. That only decreases the chances of a drunk rear-ending me, and losing out on my opportunity to sue for millions!


----------

